# Eschatological Implications of the Covenant of Works



## zoeenglishministry (May 4, 2020)

While preparing a study for CoW, the following curiosity caught my attention: had Adam successfully fulfilled the stipulations of the covenant, what would be the eschatological implications? Would there still be a need for a "new heavens and new earth"? It's a been a while since seminary and I don't remember ever covering this issue ...


----------



## NaphtaliPress (May 4, 2020)

Z, welcome to the board. Please fix a signature so folks know how to address you; see the link for instructions at the bottom of the page.


zoeenglishministry said:


> While preparing a study for CoW, the following curiosity caught my attention: had Adam successfully fulfilled the stipulations of the covenant, what would be the eschatological implications? Would there still be a need for a "new heavens and new earth"? It's a been a while since seminary and I don't remember ever covering this issue ...


----------



## zoeenglishministry (May 4, 2020)

NaphtaliPress said:


> Z, welcome to the board. Please fix a signature so folks know how to address you; see the link for instructions at the bottom of the page.



Fixed. Also, I wonder if this should actually be moved to the eschatology section?


----------



## NaphtaliPress (May 4, 2020)

zoeenglishministry said:


> Fixed. Also, I wonder if this should actually be moved to the eschatology section?


So moved.


----------



## Ben Zartman (May 4, 2020)

As far as I'm concerned, hypotheticals like that are part of the secret things of God. We know because the fall came to pass that God had decreed it: it is impossible that it not have happened. There was no other possible outcome. It is as futile as speculating about parallel universes.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (May 4, 2020)

To move in this direction is to consider matters "contrary to fact," that is to suppose God's will for history to be another from that which has been realized. Some things that "would have been" have been revealed to us (under some supposition of all-things-being-equal), though they are quite limited in number and scope. I'm thinking of a verse like Mt.11:23. But for the most part, it is speculative.

But it still seems reasonable to consider that there must have been a bona fide _potential _to the Covenant of Works. Typically, we speak of Adam's _probation _as holding forth the promise of a superior estate than the one in which he began. He would have been "confirmed" in holiness, and his ultimate (eschatological) situation might have been something like that which we know the angels of glory have. Their glory is also situated in the midst of conflict, as they battle on God's side against the powers of sin and evil unleashed in this world; but this is an artifact of the fallen world. In an unfallen creation and heaven, they would engage in their present duties without reference to such a conflict.

So, was Adam then looking for _another _heaven-and-earth? I don't think it would be sensible to think so, unless there were additional worlds in which he could fulfill his image-bearing, besides the one he was created and ordained to subdue. Was this world fully capable (as formed originally) to maximize that capacity with which he was endowed? We don't know.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (May 4, 2020)

There are two answers to this question that you will find in the writings of confessional Reformed theologians. The first is that the reward for obedience in the covenant of works was eternal earthly life. The second is that the reward for obedience in the covenant of works was eternal heavenly life.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (May 6, 2020)

Lee, you said,



> “…had Adam successfully fulfilled the stipulations of the covenant, what would be the eschatological implications? Would there still be a need for a ‘new heavens and new earth’ ”?



In the simplest possible terms, regarding the "eschatological implications", eternal heavenly life for Adam and his posterity could only be attained in Jesus Christ, and the giving them a new nature so as to be compatible with such a life. But this was not the case in Eden, and to seek exploring it in detail would constitute the "if-then fallacy".

The WCF at 3:1 says that God did "ordain whatsoever comes to pass", so it appears that the earthly life Adam had was not what God ultimately had in mind for him, but rather adoption as a son in the very image of God the eternal Son. Is this not clear when it is written that "the Lamb [was] slain from the foundation of the world" (Rev 13:8), and "he hath chosen us in him before the foundation of the world" (Eph 1:4)?

The vast and utter ruination of humankind was effected through the collusion of Adam and the devil, and yet God would work this to achieve His eternal purpose "To the praise of the glory of his grace, wherein he hath made us accepted in the beloved" (Eph 1:6), and a blessedness for us we could never had known any other way.

God wanted sons and daughters worthy of the name of Christ who would stay true to Him through the vale of tears, the valley of the shadow of death, and the allurements of beauteous harlot Babylon. It would be known between us — the blessed Deity and the wretched of the earth — how He would enable us to escape an unspeakable doom and partake instead of His eternal glory and love on Paradise New Earth.


----------



## hammondjones (May 6, 2020)

zoeenglishministry said:


> what would be the eschatological implications?



This of topic came up a few times in a few Christ the Center podcasts a few years ago. It has been long enough that I can't "go on record" as to what was said, but you might find that these address at least some of the thoughts you have mentioned: 



> We speak about God’s original intent for the image of God and how his offer to Adam in the garden was of a higher, consummate mode of life.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> What did the Tree of Life symbolize in the Garden of Eden? Why does it reappear in Revelation 2:7 and 22:2? We discuss the symbolism of the tree and the eschatological mode of life it signifies and seals.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

